# icone corbeille



## pitikakou (23 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un Ibook et j'aimerai changer l'icone de la corbeille.
j'ai un vieux powerbook 100 et a chaque fois que je met un element dans la corbeille il y a un petit bonhomme avec de la musique qui sort.
Est-il possible de le faire avec l'icone de la corbeille du iBook??
Merci de bien vouloir me dire ce qu'il faut faire.


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2004)

J'utilise CandyBar pour cela. C'est payant mais pas trop cher et permet de
 changer toutes les icônes que l'on veut. Mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible
 de mettre une icône animée.


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2004)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise CandyBar pour cela. C'est payant mais pas trop cher et permet de
> changer toutes les icônes que l'on veut. Mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible
> de mettre une icône animée.


Mais ça ne permet pas (du moins je ne crois pas) de remplacer l'icone de la corbeille par une icone animée (et sonorisée), comme celle évoquée

(j'avais exactement la même sur mon vieux POwerbook 180c sous système 7.5.5  

J'avais aussi eu une poubelle en forme de plante carnivore, qui émettait un gros "scrountch" quand on lui "donnait un fichier à manger")


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2004)

pitikakou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Ibook et j'aimerai changer l'icone de la corbeille.
> j'ai un vieux powerbook 100 et a chaque fois que je met un element dans la corbeille il y a un petit bonhomme avec de la musique qui sort.
> Est-il possible de le faire avec l'icone de la corbeille du iBook??
> Merci de bien vouloir me dire ce qu'il faut faire.



Tu parles sans doute de _The Grouch_?  Apparemment pas de version pour OS X...


----------



## pitikakou (23 Septembre 2004)

Ou puis-je trouver le logiciel?
Merci


----------



## pitikakou (23 Septembre 2004)

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas animer la corbeille
Merci a tous


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2004)

Voici les adresses pour CandyBar et... Le Grouch (versions de l'OS antérieures à OS X).


----------



## pitikakou (23 Septembre 2004)

Merci infiniment


----------

